

Beauty and the geeks: Bad economy, even for tech trade show girls - FrancofileL
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/china-and-its-neighbors/090603/beauty-and-the-geeks

======
jerryji
Voted down for having too few show girl photos ;)

~~~
callahad
Understanding that this is in jest, but similar sentiments cause real issues
in STEM fields, as well as in society at large. Please consider exactly _what_
you're saying before posting.

~~~
johnnybgoode
Are you telling him not to have those sentiments, or not to express them?

~~~
callahad
Neither; only trying to increase awareness and mindfulness that comments
similar to his have very unflattering (and often unintended) connotations.

